# Zugriff auf Bosch Rexroth Indramat Regler



## slot23 (28 Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne auf einen Bosch-Rexroth Indramat Antriebsregler (DKCO3.3-040-7-FW) zugreifen. Leider hab ich bis jetzt nur Siemens Antriebe verwendet. Daher ist meine Frage, wie ich auf den Antriebsrgeler zugreifen kann??
Welche Software muss ich híerfür verwenden?? Gibt es ähnlich wie bei Siemens ein Inbetriebnahme/Serviceprogramm wie den (Starter)?

Danke vorab für eure Hilfe!

Gruß

Slot23


----------



## marlob (28 Januar 2013)

http://www.boschrexroth.com/borexmvz2/Category.jsp?publication=NET&ccat_id=10260&remindCcat=on


----------



## slot23 (10 Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nochmal eine kurze Frage zum óben aufgeführten Antriebsregler (DKCO3.3-040-7-FW). Ich habe nun drei verschiedene Programme von Bosch-Rexroth bzw. Indramat zur Auswahl. Indra Works, Drive Top Version 04V06, Drive Top Version 01V05. 
Mit Indra Works, bekomme ich keinen Zugriff auf den Regler. Mit Drive Top Version 04V06 kann ich nur Regler bis DKCO3.2 auswählen. Drive Top Version 01V05 hat gar keine Auswahl. Ebenfalls ein wenig komisch ist, das im Netz eine Aussage da ist, wo es heißt mit Motion Manager könnte eine Verbindung aufgebaut werden, allerdings gibt es hier keinen Download, zumindest hab ich ihn nicht gefunden.

Kann mir hier nochmal jemand helfen, welche Software nun einen Zugriff ermöglicht?

Vielen Dank

Gruß

Slot 23


----------



## Marco77 (10 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

soweit ich weis funktioniert DriveTop Version 16V...
Downloadlink: https://www.boschrexroth.com/irj/po...ts/op/com.br.compass.gc.brc.op.vDocumentation

Gruß Marco

EDIT: Direkter Link funktioniert nicht...
Drive Technologie → Ecodrive03 → Software


----------



## slot23 (11 Oktober 2013)

Danke Marco, für die schnelle Antwort. Jetzt hätte ich noch eine Frage. Ich habe gerade probiert, eine Verbindung zu dem Regler aufzubauen, aber bei der Antriebssuche, kann Drive Top keinen Antrieb finden. Die Einstellungen müssten allerdings alle passen. COM 2, Baudrate(9600 oder 19200). Das einzige was mir auffällt, ist unter Hilfe gibt es den Reiter Einstellungen. Hier kann man eine Firmware zuweisen. Wie kann ich den Firmwarestand meines Reglers den herausfinden und muss ich Drive Top die Firmware zuweisen? Gibt es sonst noch was zu beachten?

Gruß

Slot23


----------



## mc_bear (11 Oktober 2013)

hallo,

bist du weiter gekommen?
Wenn nein, hast du ein original Indramatkabel mit der Bezeichnung IKB0005? Ich habe so in Erinnerung, dass die Beschaltung speziell ist.
Schau sonst im Projektierungshandbuch nach (findest du da, wo auch die SW ist unter Projektierung)
Wenn die Schnittstelleneinstellung stimmt sollte der Drive sofort erkannt werden.

Mc Bear


----------



## slot23 (14 Oktober 2013)

Hallo mc_bear!

Nein Leider klappt das ganze immer noch nicht. Hab bei Bosch-Rexroth im Handbuch die Seite mit der Belegung gefunden. Hier sind alle Pins bzw. der Schirm so belegt, wie bei meinem Kabel.(Im Anhang ist die Belegung). Hab jetzt trotzdem das Originale von Bosch bestellt. Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen das das Kabel welches von mir verwendet wurde, nicht passt aber mittlerweile gehen mir die Ideen aus. Sollte ja, laut Bosch, auch kein Problem sein. Es wird genau der Antriebsregler verwendet den ich angegeben habe (DKCO3.3-040-7-FW), die Software DriveTop Version 16V passt auch, das hat mir Bosch bestätigt und bei den Einstellungen, gibts ja auch die Verbindung über RS232/485 Ecodrive/Diax bzw. RS232 IndraDrive zur auswahl bzw. die Baudrate:19200/9600, den COM Port, Mode (RS232 oder 485) und bei TIME OUT hab ich die Standardeinstellungen. 
Meine Einstellungen sind folgende:
RS232/485 Ecodrive
COM Port1
Baudrate:19200 bzw. 9600 (hab ich beide schon probiert)
Timeout: Standardeinstellungen
PG hab ich sowohl ein normales Notbook mit seriellem Adapter versucht, genauso wie ein Original Siemens PG, mit seriellem Anschluss, ohne Adapter.

Verbindung konnte ich allerdings bei keinem Antrieb bekommen. (ich habe es bei 3 Antrieben versucht)

Gruß

slot23


----------



## mc_bear (14 Oktober 2013)

Hallo slot23

am Kabel und an den Reglern wird's demnach nicht liegen.
hast du die Redme im DriveTop gelesen, da sind ein paar hinweise drin. Einmal hatte ich auch einen Fall, da war die Schnittstelle nicht COM1 (obwohl's nur eine gab).
Ich hab nicht mehr alles präsent, da ich schon länger nicht mehr damit gearbeitet habe.

Gruss
Mc Bear


----------



## rainer0210 (14 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Slot23

meine bosch-kabel haben eine andere Belegung

8-pol. Mini-DIN - Stecker         9-pol. Buchse

 4  --------------gr---------------  5
 5  --------------br---------------  3
 3  --------------ws---------------  2

Brücke 7-8 und 9-4 in 9-pol. Buchse

oder

15-pol. Stecker         9-pol. Buchse

 7  ---------sw---------  5
 3  ---------br---------  3
 2  ---------ws---------  2

Brücke 7-8 und 9-4 in 9-pol. Buchse

damit funktioniert es schon seit Jahren.

Rainer0210


----------



## slot23 (14 Oktober 2013)

Danke für eure schnelle Hilfe.

@mc_bear: ja die Readme Datei habe ich gelesen. Die Punkte habe ich alle beachtet. Ich werd einmal die anderen Com Ports durchprobieren.

@rainer0210: ich werde deine Belegung mal ausprobieren, vielleicht komme ich dann endlich drauf...

Gruß

Slot23


----------



## slot23 (12 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich nun nach langer Wartezeit endlich mein Original-Bosch-Rexroth Inbetriebnahmekabel (IKB0005) bekommen habe, funktioniert die Verbindung immer noch nicht.

Um alles nochmal kurz zusammenzufassen:
Antriebsregler (DKCO3.3-040-7-FW)
Software DriveTop Version 16V
Original Inbetriebnahmekabel von Bosch-Rexroth IKB0005
Orginal Siemens PG bzw. HP Notebook mit USB/RS232 Adapter.

Einstellungen Drive TOP 16:

RS232/485 Ecodrive
COM Port1-9 (habe ich schon alle probiert)
Baudrate:19200 bzw. 9600 (hab ich beide schon probiert)
Timeout: Standardeinstellungen

Ich möchte eigentlich nur eine ganz einfache Verbindung vom PG zum Regler aufbauen. Allerdings kann ich sowohl mit dem Siemens PG, als auch mit dem HP Notebook keine Verbindung herstellen.
Die Readme-Datei, mit den ganzen Einstellungen und Fehlermöglichkeiten, habe ich bereits durchgesehen. Auch hier sollte alles passen. Insgeamt, hab ich das ganze jetzt an 4 verschiedenen Reglern ausprobiert und es funktioniert an keinem.
Ein Defekt des Reglers, ist somit auch auszuschließen.


Fällt hier noch jemand eine Lösung ein, an was das ganze liegen könnte?

Gruß

Slot23


----------



## Boxy (13 November 2013)

Versuch es einmal mit Online RS232 IndraDrive ...


----------



## slot23 (14 November 2013)

Hallo Boxy,

danke für deine Antwort. Leider hat das ganze mit der RS232 IndraDrive Kommunikation auch nicht geklappt. Mittlerweile fällt mir wirklich nichts mehr ein, an was das ganze noch liegen könnte.
Das Beste kommt dann von Bosch-rexroth selbst.
Angeblich funktioniert das Laptop nicht, da nur bestimmte USB/RS232 Adapter funktionieren, welchen den gleichen Chipsatz im Adapter und Motherboard haben.
Auf meine Frage warum das ganze mit dem Siemens PG nicht funktioniert, hab ich dann die tolle Aussage bekommen, das das ganze eventuell an einer abgespeckten, Windows Version liegen könnte.
Die Antwort hätten sich die Herren auch sparen können....


Gruß

Slot23


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 November 2013)

Mal so nebenher (fällt mir gerade so ein) :
Wenn du einen emulierten Com-Port hast - wie hast du denn in der Windows-Gerätekonfiguration den FIFO eingestellt ? Stell den (wenn du es nicht schon gemacht hast) ganz nach links.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## slot23 (14 November 2013)

Hallo Larry Laffer,

Danke für deine Hilfe. Ich hab das ganze beim COM-Port vom Siemens PG gemacht, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Beim normalen Laptop mit USB/RS232 Adapter lässt sich FIFO nicht verstellen.
Schön langsam, geht mir das Ding auf die Nerven und von Bosch, kommt natürlich auch nichts mehr 


Gruß


Slot23


----------



## rheumakay (14 November 2013)

An wen wendest du dich denn bei Bosch? Hotline..oder hast du direkt einen Ansprechpartner??
Sowas kennt man eigentlich nur von S......


----------



## Boxy (14 November 2013)

Ich würde dann halt mal in Lohr beim Helpdesk anrufen!


Jedenfalls ahben wir noch zig hunderte von den alten Regler im Einsatz an unseren alten Maschien und haben eigentlich keine Probleme ...


----------



## slot23 (15 November 2013)

Also zum Thema Support von Bosch kann ich nur aus meinem Fall nur sagen, absolut schlecht. Ich habe über die normale Support Emailadresse eine Anfrage gestellt. Hab dann einen Tag später von einem Mitarbeiter eine Antwort bekommen, das das Problem mit den USB/RS 232 Adaptern bekannt ist, man aber noch keine Lösung gefunden hat. Warum es mit dem Siemens PG nicht funktioniert, hatte er nur die tolle Erklärung mit der abgespeckten Windows Version. Seit 3 Tagen habe ich jetzt nochmal eine Anfrage gestellt, aber keine Antwort erhalten. Soviel zum Thema Support. Bei S.. habe ich bis jetzt noch immer zügig eine Antwort erhalten und die Herren waren wenigstens bemüht, etwas zu unternehmen was man bei anderen anscheinend nicht erwarten kann.
Ich meine, das der Supportmitarbeiter aus Lohr kommt, da er mich mit der gleichen Nummer (09352 Vorwahl) angerufen hat, wie sie auf der Homepage für Lohr steht.
Und das alles wegen einer eigentlich einfachen Verbindung zu einem Regler, sollte man meinen....

Gruß

Slot23


----------



## rheumakay (15 November 2013)

Aus was für einer Region kommst du?
habe direkten Ansprechpartner nach Ratingen


----------



## Boxy (16 November 2013)

Also ich kenne einen MA aus Lohr persönlich welcher dort am Helpdesk sitzt! 

Wenn ich Probleme habe, rufe ich diesem halt direkt bzw. auf seinem Handy an und habe immer ne Hilfe bekommen!
In der Gegenrichtung natürlich auch! 

Aber selbst bei Siemens gibts bei der Helpline Probleme mit der Kompetenz und der Rückantwort, wenn man nicht gerade die Premium Card nutzt!

Bei der MTX sieht es aber etwas anderst aus, da wird halt immer dann nachgefragt (intern) ...

Wir nutzen bei einigen USB Adapter bei den ganzen neuen Notebokks die keine RS232 mehr haben und auch da kommen wir auf die Regler!
Die Siemens PG's haben kein abgespecktes Windows drauf und einer meiner Kollegen hat selbst ein FieldPG und kann da die RS232 am Bosch nutzen!
Ich muss mal MO wegen Kabelbelegung schauen! Ist ja 9 Pol auf 9 Pol ...


----------



## Crack123 (16 November 2013)

Hallo! 

es gibt auf der Bosch/Rexroth Seite diverse PDF Anleitungen etc. ,
in einer wird die Steckerbelegung auch gezeigt, es sind nur 3 Adern die benötigt werden zur Programmierung !

Musste mal so ein Kabel selber basteln...ist aber schon länger her, somit ka mehr wie es war 

lg


----------



## slot23 (17 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

@rheumakay: ich komme aus der Nähe von München, also nicht ganz deine Richtung . Wie gesagt, ich habe auch keinen direkten Ansprechpartner, da ich bis jetzt, nur mit Siemens Antrieben zu tun hatte. Nun haben wir aber eine Fremdmaschine bekommen, welche mit Bosch-Antrieben ausgestattet ist. Hier sollen jetzt Änderungen vorgenommen werden. 
@Boxy: Nein das Kabel ist nicht 9pol. auf 9pol. Sondern 9pol. auf 15 polig. 9 polig auf das PG und 15 polig auf den Rexroth Antrieb. Wobei beim Original Bosch Inbetriebnahme-Kabel, wirklich nur die 3 Pins für RS232 verwendet werden (RXD,TXD, GRD). Beim Siemens PG hab ich noch den Adapter der seriellen Schnittstelle. Die Siemens PGs haben ja immer für die serielle Schnittstelle die 25 polige Buchse. Hierzu verwende ich den mitgelieferten 25 Pol/9Pol Adapter.

Gruß

Slot23


----------



## Draco Malfoy (17 November 2013)

1. TopDrive 16 auf Boschrexroth unter Medienverzeichnis -> Antriebe -> Software herunterladen & installieren;
2. *Gerätehandbuch* für FGP03 unter Antriebe dann Firmware oder Anleitungen, weiß gerade nicht auswendig;
3. Dort Steckerbelegung der seriellen Schnittstelle angucken, Kabel löten, zugreifen.

4. Wenn gar nichts geht, kann ich Dir mein Kabel per Post zukommen lassen. 

Gruß, Draco


----------



## slot23 (18 November 2013)

Die Top Drive Version, habe ich schon lange installiert und die Belegung habe ich auch schon lange. Ich habe mir auch schon selbst ein Kabel angefertigt, das hat aber nicht funktioniert, darum hab ich mir auch das Originale von Bosch bestellt, 
aber mit dem geht es ja auch nicht.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (18 November 2013)

Auf welche Schnittstelle tust du überhaupt zugreifen ? Da gibt es ja X4, X8 und den Programmieranschluss. 
Du bist sicher daß Du nicht zufällig bei X4 statt X15 reingehst, und daß der COM-Port an deinem Rechner vernünftig funktioniert, und daß auch der richtige COM-Port in deiner Software gewählt ist ?

Dann muss der Regler nen Schuss haben.


----------



## slot23 (18 November 2013)

Also ich greif über die COM Schnittstelle zu. Die ganzen Einstellungen passen und auch der COM Port, funktioniert bei allen anderen seriellen Anschlüssen.
Am Regler selbst liegt es auch nicht, da ich das ganze an 4 Reglern versucht habe und es an keinem funktioniert.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (18 November 2013)

Also ich habe 15min lang ein Kabel gelötet, dabei eine Buchse mit Metallgehäuse für 3.90€ und ein altes Nullmodemkabel verbraucht.
Danach bei meinem Toughbook CF-31 angeschlossen, wo bereits DriveTop16 vorinstalliert war, COM-Schnittstelle mir Nr. ausgewählt und bei mir liefs dann sofort.
Maybe hat dein Rechner nen Schlag ab ? Das ist jetzt das Einzige was Du noch überprüfen kannst.
P.S. Aso, die Regler waren die gleichen wie bei Dir


----------



## slot23 (18 November 2013)

An einem gesteckten Programmiermodul, kann das ganze aber nicht liegen oder?


----------



## thomass5 (18 November 2013)

...funktioniert auch mit Programmiermodul.

...läuft der Kommunikationsserver?
wenn ich morgen dazukomme mach ich nen Screenshot


----------



## Draco Malfoy (18 November 2013)

Ich würd sagen, ohne Programmiermodul kannste nit wirklich sinnvoll darauf zugreifen!


----------



## slot23 (19 November 2013)

@Thomass5: Wo sehe ich ob der kommunikationsserver läuft? In der Taskleiste rechts unten?

Gruß

Slot23


----------



## thomass5 (19 November 2013)

Ja.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## slot23 (19 November 2013)

Also der Kommunikationsserver sieht so aus, als ob er laufen würde.
Immer wenn ich die Verbindung aufbaue, kommt in der Task Leiste die Kommunikation.


----------



## thomass5 (19 November 2013)

DriveTop 16V14 auf Field-PG mit Adapter25->9 pol und original Leitung 9 auf 15pol


----------



## slot23 (20 November 2013)

Sind genau meine Einstellungen, Drive Top 16V14 Field-PG mit Adapter 25->9 pol und original Leitung (IKB005) 9 auf 15pol. Kann mir jetzt nur noch vorstellen, das es am Field-PG leigt. Das PG ist ein halbes jahr alt und läuft mit Windows XP.
Kommischerweise, funktioniert, das ganze aber ja mit einem normalen Notebook auch nicht. Da soll es aber, laut Bosch ja an den USB/seriell Adaptern leigen.

Gruß

slot23


----------



## Draco Malfoy (20 November 2013)

Mir ist ehrlich gesagt schleierhaft, was Du da noch falsch machen könntest. Baudrate mal ändern, vielleicht läuft es dann besser. Bei manchen seriellen Adaptern kann man noch irgendso-ein "flush" abschalten und zwischen RS-485/RS-422/RS-232 wählen. Guck mal in dem Gerätemanager ob du da was ändern kannst an dem Adapter.

Ansonsten, kann folgendes sein: Jemand hat bereits bei allen Reglern mit einem defekten kabel die Schnittstellen gebraten ?
Die Schnittstellen sind absichtlich vom Hersteller gesperrt worden (ggf. Boschrexroth Support anrufen, dort sitzen auch einigermaßen fähige Leute) ?
Und dein PC wäre nach wie vor eine der wahrscheinlichsten Ursachen.


----------



## slot23 (21 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nochmal mit einem Bosch-Rexroth Mitarbeiter telefoniert, ob die Schnittstelle gesperrt sein könnte. Wir sind dann durch Zufall darauf gekommen, das das ganze auch einen anderen Grund haben könnte.
Auf dem Antriebsregler (DKC03.3-040-7-FW) wird ja normalerweise die FGP Firmware verwendet. Durch nachträgliches ändern der Frimware auf FLP, kann man nur mit dem Motion Manager NT auf den Antrieb zugreifen.

Das Prblem an dem ganzen ist, das ich den Motion manager nirgendwo finden kann.

Weiß jemand wo man den finden kann?

Gruß

Slot23


----------



## Draco Malfoy (21 November 2013)

Erstaunlich, was man mit diesen Reglern noch alles machen kann, man lernt ja nie aus. Ist FLP Bosch-Firmware ?
Da hättest Du doch gleich den Mitarbeiter fragen können, wo man den Manager für diesen Shit herbekommt


----------



## slot23 (21 November 2013)

Hab ich schon gemacht, allerdings hat mich der an die Ersatzteilabteilung weiterverwiesen, da er mir keine Kosten für die Software nennen konnte. Da hab ich jetzt eine Anfrage gestartet...


----------



## Knaller (22 Dezember 2013)

Slot schrieb mir bitte eine PN. ich kann dir was schicken
Für die DKC Regler gibt es einen Haufen an Firmware.  FLP ist eine Ablaufsteuerung im DKC. kann mit einer einfachen SprChe Programmiert werden. Entspricht der CLM Steuerung


----------

